# pics of 17x9 or 18x8 wires



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

im looking for some pics of rides on 17x9 or 18x8 knockoffs especially trucks and suvs.


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

found one i know there is a escalade in rollers only with them too just cant find it.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

....

10...21..2010 :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Feb 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13031365
> *found one i know there is a escalade in rollers only with them too just cant find it.
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pictures of this truck???


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

17x9 reverse only looks good with a 205 40 stretched out on em.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 27 2009, 03:05 AM~13123710
> *17x9 reverse only looks good with a 205 40 stretched out on em.
> *


not really it's sits the rims to close to the ground need a little more rubber in between :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

shit im lookin to get a shortbed with some 17x9 spokes im lovein that look befor 20s


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Feb 26 2009, 06:21 PM~13122005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like that!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 26 2009, 04:32 PM~13121076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here are some deepdish's from the miami show (not mine but i loved the look of this escalade)
a lil bigger than 18s though


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 13 2009, 03:15 PM~13272501
> *here are some deepdish's from the miami show (not mine but i loved the look of this escalade)
> a lil bigger than 18s though
> 
> ...


damn :0 :wow:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

ya i tjink those are 20x10


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

or x8


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 26 2009, 04:32 PM~13121076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good!  :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 13 2009, 02:15 PM~13272501
> *here are some deepdish's from the miami show (not mine but i loved the look of this escalade)
> a lil bigger than 18s though
> 
> ...


24x10 daytons


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 16 2009, 12:16 PM~13295625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Feb 17 2009, 05:30 PM~13031365
> *found one i know there is a escalade in rollers only with them too just cant find it.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE YOU GO HOMIES !! :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

17x9's on the 52 cadi

AFFILIATED C.C Toronto, Ontario Canada


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 16 2009, 08:00 PM~13299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you had gold d's when u were in lowrider! it said u had billets also. one of my all time favorites!! it was a high school crush


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 16 2009, 08:00 PM~13299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice looking truck
what size tires you got?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 16 2009, 10:58 PM~13301759
> *thats a nice looking truck
> what size tires you got?
> *


x2


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2009, 06:42 AM~13967498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :worship:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 22 2009, 07:23 AM~13967782
> *:worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13300374
> *Badass!!
> *


 :worship: :wow: :h5:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

there are 17x9 but standard offset.. still had a pretty deep dish though just from being x9.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:

Is that yours?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13300374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

17x10


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

17x10


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

17x10


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

17x10


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

17x10


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 21 2009, 07:55 PM~14542595
> *17x10
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *i memeber* :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

U MEMBER
17X10


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

17 X 9 ARE THE SHIT THAT IS MY GO TO SIZE IF IN DOUBT THROW SOME 17X9 ON THAT SHIT ITLL BE TIGHT 89 CAMARO CONVERT AND A 72 IMPALA ILL TRY IN GET MY WIFE TO DIG UP THE PICS :uh:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 21 2009, 11:55 PM~14542595
> *17x10
> 
> 
> ...


that mother fucker is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 17 2009, 02:00 AM~13299815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this truck in lowrider magazine but it had all gold centered daytons on it i was tripping out when i first saw it so damn smooth and clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 08:19 AM~13968186
> *there are 17x9 but standard offset.. still had a pretty deep dish though just from being x9.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEA,IM FEELING THIS BROUGHAM!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2009, 09:42 AM~13967498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know what size rims and tires these are? It looks good.


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 21 2009, 08:04 PM~14542667
> *U MEMBER
> 17X10
> 
> ...


 :0 *i member* :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Jul 22 2009, 01:14 AM~14543447
> *Does anybody know what size rims and tires these are? It looks good.
> *


17x9's don't know the tire size


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 21 2009, 04:10 PM~14542192
> *205/40/17
> :biggrin:
> YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


Damn... that's badass!

You have it lowered or on air or hydros?


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14542574
> *17x10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Sorry about the smudge on the front wheel......
18x8


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

my homeboy's truck..


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 22 2009, 09:44 AM~14548739
> *Damn... that's badass!
> 
> You have it lowered or on air or hydros?
> *


AIR SUSPENSION BROTHER THANKS FOR THE PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

....


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

anybody know the back spacing on a 18x 8 rev


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 24 2009, 12:26 AM~14567325
> *my homeboy's truck..
> 
> 
> ...


size???..


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

LOWLYFE62 said:


>


anyone know wat size of rims n tires these are????


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> anyone know wat size of rims n tires these are????


They look like 20x10 with low pro tires


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

green ice said:


> They look like 20x10 with low pro tires


cool thanks homie!!! they look sick


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

smiley_62 said:


> my homeboy's truck..


Dam shit is sick what drop is that or is it bagged?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one need some 15x9 or 10


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Rich them my old wheels? Remember I got dibs on them if they need to go bye bye i still want to run them on my Silverado.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Are those 17s or 18s and what tire size


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DOPE!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


I like those Rich that is a nice look


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> Rich them my old wheels? Remember I got dibs on them if they need to go bye bye i still want to run them on my Silverado.


Yeah there your old ones frank ...bought this truck a few months ago ...finnaly got around to lowering it and slapping the wheels on... If I ever want to get rid of them you will be my first call


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Are those 17s or 18s and what tire size


17x9 reverse ...215/40-17


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> 17x9 reverse ...215/40-17


Thanks Looking Good


----------



## DirtyMexican210 (Feb 20, 2011)

ttt 
Is there anymore trucks with reverse spokes?
I'm thinkin about getting some 20x8? Or 22x8?


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Got some 18x8s great condition $400


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

17X9 REV


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt any 22x9 or 18x9 pics


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

17th gold and chrome daytons


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

LOWLYFE62 said:


>


Does anybody know the rim/tire size combo on this Suburban?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's an Escalade:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a set of 17x9 reverse.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

my 91 with 18×10 daytons.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Heres my daily w/ 17x9 Daytons.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

17x9's with 215/40r17.


----------

